# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Էթիկա >  Տուգանք հետիոտներին

## Ներսես_AM

Փաստորեն բանը հասավ դիվան բաշուն հետիոտներին:


Հոկտեմբերի 1–ից կարգազանց հետիոտները կտուգանվեն 3000 դրամով




> -Հոկտեմբերի 1-ից հետիոտների նկատմամբ խիստ գործողություններ են իրականացվելու,-լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ասել է ՀՀ ճանապարհային ոստիկանության պետ, ոստիկանության գնդապեպ Մարգար Օհանյանը։
> 
> *Նա հաղորդել է, որ սկսած հոկտեմբերի 1-ից՝ կարգազանց հետիոտները նախ զգուշացում կստանան ոստիկանության տեսուչների կողմից, ապա կհրավիրվեն բաժին, երեք ժամ կմնան այնտեղ, մինչ նրանց անձը կհաստատվի, ապա կտուգանվեն 3000 դրամով և բաց կթողնվեն։*
> 
> -Քաղաքացիները գուցեև իրենց արդարացի դժգոհությունը կհայտնեն, երբեմն նաև կվիճեն տեսուչի հետ, սակայն այս ամենն արվելու է ճանապարհային երթևեկության կանոնները պահպանելու և խախտում արատավոր երևույթը վերացնելու համար։


http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2009-09-23/6770/




> Հետիոտների պարտականությունները
> 
> 3.1. Հետիոտները պարտավոր են շարժվել մայթերով կամ հետիոտնային արահետներով, իսկ դրանց բացակայության դեպքում` կողնակներով: Մեծածավալ իրեր տեղափոխող հետիոտները, ինչպես նաև առանց շարժիչի հաշմանդամային սայլակներով երթևեկողները կարող են շարժվել երթևեկելի մասի եզրով, եթե դրանց երթևեկությունը խոչընդոտում է մայթերով և արահետներով շարժվող այլ հետիոտներին:
> Մայթերի, հետիոտնային արահետների կամ կողնակների բացակայության, ինչպես նաև նրանցով երթևեկելու անհնարինության դեպքում հետիոտները կարող են շարժվել հեծանվային արահետով կամ ճանապարհի երթևեկելի մասի եզրով, մեկ շարքով (բաժանարար գոտիներ ունեցող ճանապարհներին` երթևեկելի մասի արտաքին եզրով):
> Բնակավայրերից դուրս հետիոտները երթևեկելի մասով շարժվելիս պետք է քայլեն տրանսպորտային միջոցների հոսքին հանդիպակաց, իսկ առանց շարժիչի հաշմանղամային սայլակներով տեղաշարժվողները, ինչպես նաև մոտոցիկլետ, մոպեդ կամ հեծանիվ տանող անձինք` տրանսպորտային միջոցների հոսքին համընթաց:
> 3.2. Երթևեկելի մասով կազմակերպված հետիոտնային շարասյուների շարժվելը թույլատրվում է միայն աջ կողմով, շարքում` ոչ ավելի քան 4 մարդ, տրանսպորտային միջոցների հոսքին համընթաց: Շարասյան ձախ կողմում, առջևից և ետևից պետք է գտնվեն կարմիր դրոշակներով ուղեկցողներ, իսկ օրվա մութ ժամանակ և անբավարար տեսանելիության պայմաններում` առջևից սպիտակ, իսկ ետևից` կարմիր գույնի միացված լապտերիկներով:
> Երեխաների խմբերը թույլատրվում է տանել միայն մայթերով և հետիոտնային արահետներով, իսկ դրանց բացակայության դեպքում` կողնակներով, բայց միայն օրվա լուսավոր ժամերին և չափահասների ուղեկցությամբ:
> 3.3. Հետիոտները պետք է երթևեկելի մասը հատեն հետիոտնային անցումներով, իսկ դրանց բացակայության դեպքում` խաչմերուկներում` մայթերի կամ կողնակների ուղղությամբ: Եթե տեսադաշտում բացակայում են հետիոտնային անցում և խաչմերուկ, ապա բաժանարար գոտի կամ պատնեշ չունեցող ճանապարհները թույլատրվում է հատել երթևեկելի մասի եզրին ուղղահայաց, երկու կողմերից լավ տեսանելի հատվածներում:
> 3.4. Այն տեղերում, որտեղ երթևեկությունը կարգավորվում է, հետիոտները պետք է ղեկավարվեն կարգավորողի կամ հետիոտնային լուսացույցի, իսկ դրանց բացակայության դեպքում` տրանսպորտային լուսացույցի ազդանշաններով:
> ...


*
Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը խմբագրվել է, ավելացվել է Վիշապի մեջբերումը՝ կանոններն առաջին էջում տեղադրելու համար:*

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վերջապես։ Վաղուց էի սպասում նման մի թատրոնի։
Թատրոն, որովհետև ինչպես և բոլոր նմանատիպ այլ հրամանները (ջիպերին տուգանել, սպիտակ համաներով տաքսիներին բռնել և այլն), գործելու է մոտ 1 ամիս։

----------

Elmo (24.09.2009), Jarre (24.09.2009), keyboard (01.10.2009), Ապե Ջան (24.09.2009), Կաթիլ (01.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ամրագոտիներինը դեռ շարունակվում է  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (24.09.2009), javaharut (01.10.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինչպես ինքդ նշեցիր - *դեռ*
Իսկ մգեցված ապակիների արգելքը վաղուց չի գործում։ Վերջերս փոխեցին օրենքը, որ բոլորը մգեցնեն, հետո կգնա թատրոնի 2-րդ ակտը։

----------

Jarre (24.09.2009), Second Chance (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ամրագոտիներինը դեռ շարունակվում է


Երևի դեռ ամրագոտներ կան որ չեն վաճառվել :Wink:

----------

Kuk (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Բայցևայնպես, նույնիսկ թատրոնի տեսքով, ինձ դուր է գալիս օրենքը: Վերջապես ես «օրինավոր» ի պիտակով կլինեմ, ոչ թե՝ «ա դե, մեկ ա ոչ մեկ էլ չի նայում լույսին» կամ «էս հաստատ փչացել ա», «հո պիոներ չես»... :Wink:

----------

Jarre (24.09.2009), javaharut (01.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վերջապես։ Վաղուց էի սպասում նման մի թատրոնի։
> Թատրոն, որովհետև ինչպես և բոլոր նմանատիպ այլ հրամանները (ջիպերին տուգանել, սպիտակ համաներով տաքսիներին բռնել և այլն), գործելու է մոտ 1 ամիս։


չէ էս ինձ չի թվում որ մի ամիսա գործելու, հա ու լավ բանա, կխուսափենք ճանապարհատրանսպոտային պատահարներից, երթևեկությունը ավելի կարագա, չեն լինի խցանումներ առավոտյան, երբ հասարակությունը շտապում է ուսումնական հաստատություն և վերջիվերջո մի քիչ կսովորենք օրենքի ենթարկվել, ինչքան պետք է սենց անօրեն ապրենք :Cool:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Գոնե ճանապարհ չզիջող մեքենաներին էլ տուգանեն:

----------

Apsara (24.09.2009), Cassiopeia (24.09.2009), Elmo (24.09.2009), Grieg (24.09.2009), Jarre (24.09.2009), javaharut (01.10.2009), Kita (24.09.2009), Morpheus_NS (24.09.2009), Second Chance (24.09.2009), Աթեիստ (24.09.2009), Արամ (01.10.2009), Մանուլ (24.09.2009)

----------


## Apsara

օրենքին հետևողը առանց տուգանքի վախի էլա հետևում, փող աշխատելու նոր միջոց մլիցեքի համար, հազար դրամ կխոթես ջեբը ու ճանապարհդ կշարունակես: Կայֆա, Հայաստանում  ցանկացած ձևի մարդու համար  լուծում կա :Bad: 




> չէ էս ինձ չի թվում որ մի ամիսա գործելու, հա ու լավ բանա, կխուսափենք ճանապարհատրանսպոտային պատահարներից, երթևեկությունը ավելի կարագա, չեն լինի խցանումներ առավոտյան, երբ հասարակությունը շտապում է ուսումնական հաստատություն և վերջիվերջո մի քիչ կսովորենք օրենքի ենթարկվել, ինչքան պետք է սենց անօրեն ապրենք


պատահարներից չես խուսափի, վրաերթ անողները գիտեն, որ իրանց բան ասող չկա,իսկ ով մեջք չունի վրաերթ չի անում:

միակ լավը այն է գուցե, որ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ Է  մի քիչ օրինապահ դառնան, բայց դե դա էլ ներքին կուլտուրա է, արտաքին ազդակներով դժվար է արդյունքի հասնել

----------

Jarre (24.09.2009), Kita (24.09.2009), Rhayader (24.09.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Գոնե ճանապարհ չզիջող մեքենաներին էլ տուգանեն:


ճիշտ որ, երբ դու քո կանաչ լույսին ես սպասում, իսկ մի հաստավիզ գալիս ու անցումի գծերի վրա է կանգնում, այդ դեպքում ով է մեղավոր, ում տուգանեն կամ բաժին տանեն, 

Հնդկաստանի երթևեկությունից հետո Հայստանի երթևեկությանը հպարտությամբ եմ նայում :LOL: , բայց Եվրոպայից հետո չի ստացվում :Sad:

----------


## Rhayader

Ինձ մի քանի անգամ Կասկադի մոտ խփել են կանաչ լույսի տակ, որովհետև վրես էլ քշեն, կանաչի տակ քայլելու եմ: Մի անգամ քֆրտեցի, մի անգամ գլուխը խփեցի ղեկին: Բայց մեկ ա՝ կանաչի տակ փողոցն ավելի վտանգավոր ա: Որովհետև քո անվտանգության մեջ համոզված անցնում ես (-7 աչքերով) ու մեկ էլ...

----------


## dvgray

> Նա հաղորդել է, որ սկսած հոկտեմբերի 1-ից՝ կարգազանց հետիոտները նախ զգուշացում կստանան ոստիկանության տեսուչների կողմից, ապա կհրավիրվեն բաժին, *երեք ժամ կմնան այնտեղ, մինչ նրանց անձը կհաստատվի*, ապա կտուգանվեն 3000 դրամով և բաց կթողնվեն։


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
առը քեզ բարքեր,… կգբեական երկիր, կդբական բարքեր ու վարքեր  :Bad: 
…
շատ հետաքրքիր ա, էն թոշակառու 70 տարեկան տատիկին, որ զոռով քայլում ա ու 1000 դրամով ապրում, ինչ են անելու բաժնում պահելուց հետո, կախելու են՞՞՞  :LOL: 
 :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:

----------

Kuk (24.09.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Ոնց որ ձեռառնոցի լինի, կտանեն 3 ժամ կպահեն,  հետո 3000 կտուգանեն:  Իրենք ժողովրդին սովորացրել են նման պահվածքի հետո էլ ուզում են միանգամից դանակը վզին դնելով վերացնեն:  Հայաստանում ապրող հոտիոտնի  մեղավորությունն այս հարցում այդքան մեծ չէ: Ոնց եղել է, այնպես սովորել են: Դա պետք է քիչ քիչ սովորեցնեն:  Բաժին տանելս որն է, թող տեղում 1000 դրամ տուգանեն պրծնեն

----------


## Yeghoyan

Շատ էլ լավ են անելու :Wink: օրենք եք ուզում, ստացեք :Ok:  
բայց են տանել պահելու պահերը ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Միտինգների հարգելի մշտական մասնակիցներ, հլա չեք ջոկել սրա իմաստը?  :Jpit: 
Բոլոր միտինգավորներին ճանապարհը սխալ հատելու համար (դե երթա լինում վերջիվերջո) բռնում տանում են  :Smile:  Ու Միտինգին ինչքան մարդ կա.. հլա բազմապատկեք 3000-ով  :Smile:  Կրիզիսից Հայաստանն առաջիննա դուրս գալու....  :Hands Up: 

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ շատ լավ օրենքա: Ինչի պետք ա վարորդբերին տուգանեն իսկ կարգազանց հետիոտնին ոչ? Հուսով եմ կդադարեն ՍՏՈՐԳԵՏՆՅԱ ԱՆՑՈՒՄԻ ՎՐԱՅՈՎ փողոց հատելը:
Համաձայն եմ, որ աջ թեքվելուց չզիջելու դեպքում վարորդին պետք է տուգանել: Բայց որ ընդհանուր նայում եմ, նենց խախտումներ չեն տուգանում, որ դա դրա մոտ հեչ բանա....

----------

Cassiopeia (24.09.2009), Արիացի (24.09.2009), Բիձա (29.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Լավ ա չեք ասում հոսանք միացնենք զաբոռին մի հատ էլ շուն բան կապենք: Կողքն էլ ավտոմատավոր դազորնիկ դնենք, մենակ տուգանք չլինի  :Jpit: 
Կամ էլ հոծ գիծը լազերներով գծենք, որ անցնելուց ոտքերները կտրվի:

----------

Արամ (02.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ես առաջարկ ունեմ. պետքա զաբոռներով ամջատել փողոցները մայթերից, մենակ զեբրի տեղերը բաց թողել: Միակ տարբերակնա, որ մարդ ուզած չուզած 50 մետր լռիվ հավայի քայլի, ինչա թե զեբրով անցնի, չնայած որ փողոցը ազատա:


ահագին լավ գազանանոց կունենանք :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ախր հայեր ջան էտ օրենքը կիրառելու համար մեր պետությունը նախ պետք է յուրաքանչյուր փոխոցում դնի լուսաֆորներ հետիոտնի համար էտ մեկ և երկրորդ օրինակ դուք պատկերացնում եք որ ասենք մի 90 տարեկան տատի կամ պապի ուզում է փողոցը անցնել ու դրա համար պետք է մի 20 րոպե քայլի որ անցումով անցնի ինչ էտի նորմալ է հա? Կամ պետք է սպասես այնքան որ ինչ որ մի վարորդի մտքով անցնի ու քեզ ճանապարհը զիջի…. 
> Մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքով օրենքը կիրառելու համար անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ ստեղծված չեն ու հետևաբար դա չի տա իր արդյունքները…


Չէ պետք ա էտ 60 տարեկան տատին ընկնի ավտոյի տակ, որ մի հատ 25 տարեկան շոֆեր սաղ կյանքը բերդում փտի:
Մեր կյանքը էտ մի քանի մետրից թանկ ա:

----------

davidus (03.10.2009)

----------


## Արամ

> ահագին լավ գազանանոց կունենանք


այսինքն՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Lion

*Օրվաս դիտարկումներից...*

ա) Ուրեմն գայի մեքենան կանգնած էր Աբովյան փողոցի վրա, Հրապարակի պուլպուլակների մոտ: Ու մի բավականին տարիքով մարդ որոշեց հատել փողոցը՝ անցնելով շատրվանների կողմից Արտգործնախի կողմը և բնականաբար *անելով խախտում*: Ու ես, իրոք էլի, արդեն սկսում եմ գայշնիկներին չմեղադրել - ուրեմն էս մարդը _նույնիսկ նեղություն չտվեց իրեն գոնե ձևի համար մի քանի մետր բարձրանալ, տո ջհանդամ՝ գոնե գայի մեքենայի թիկունքով անցնել_ :Shok:  Քշեց ուղիղ *գայշնիկների կապոտի* դեմով... Հիմի ի՞նչ , մեղադրես գայշնիկների՞ն, որ որոշ ինդիվիդներ բույսի մտածողություն ունեն ու կարգը գոնե ձևի համար չեն պահպանում: Այդ օրինակում այդ մարդուն հենց միայն _անֆայմության համար_ տուգանելն էլ էր քիչ: Էլ չասած, որ թերթի մի թղթակից կարող էր այդ ամենը նկարել ու "թեմա բերել" էդ գայշնիկների գլխին: Բայց լսեք շարունակությունը, հետո էլ կասեն, թե գայշնիկները վատն են: Գաշնիկը միկրաֆոնով էս մարդուն ասաց, թե. "*Մի անցիր*": Բայց էս մարդը էլի քշումա... Ու ստեղ գայշնիկը չդիմացավ ու միկրաֆոնով գոռաց: Ու էս մարդը նոր հետ եկավ... Բայց տենց էլ չտուգանեցին: Դե հիմի ասեք, գայշնիկներն ի՞նչ մեղք ունեն...

բ) Ֆրանսիական հրապարակի վրա, որ կինո Նաիրիից իջնում ես ու մտնում հրապարակ: Դե գիտեք, թե դա ինչ "գայիշնիկոտ" տեղա: Ուրեմն հետիոտների համար կարմիր է, սաղ կանգնել են... ու հերթական մի բույս Բաղրամյանի կողմից *քշեց առաջ, հատեց Աբովյանը ու կանգնեց փողոցի կենտրոնում*: Հիմի գայշնիկը փայտով ցույց է տալիս, թե... հետ գնա: Սա... _սկսում է վիճել_, չնայած ինքն էլ չգիտի ինչի մասին... Այ քեզ բան: Գայշնիկը չդիմացավ ու սկսեց գոռալ, թե հետ գնա: Մեքենաների երթը դանդաղեց, պռոպկա ստեղծվեց: Հիմի որ էս մարդուն տուգանեին, սխալ արած կլինեի՞ն: Ու ընդհանրապես, կարծես թե գայշնիկները առայժմ որոշել են խիստ չլինել ու զգուշացումներով բավարարվել, ինչը իրոք ողջունելի է :Smile: 

գ) Օրվա կատակը - *արա, հոպ, սպասիր, կբռնեն, կոշիկներդ տուգանային կտանեն* :Smile:

----------

davidus (03.10.2009), keyboard (03.10.2009), ministr (02.10.2009), Morpheus_NS (03.10.2009), Աթեիստ (02.10.2009), Արամ (03.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (02.10.2009), Կաթիլ (03.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Մհեր ջան, դե պատկերացրու օրեկան մի 3-4 անգամ նման կացիններ են հայտնվում վարորդի ճանապարհին: Բայց քանի որ լրագրողները հիմնականում ոտքով են ման գալիս, հրապարակային  կուժն ու կուլան ջարդվում է վարորդների ու պետավտոտեսուչների գլխին:

----------

davidus (03.10.2009), Lion (02.10.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> ...կարծես թե գայշնիկները առայժմ որոշել են խիստ չլինել ու զգուշացումներով բավարարվել, ինչը իրոք ողջունելի է...


Մինչև ամսի 5-ը  :Smile:  հոկտեմբերի 5-ից սկսելու են տուգանել:
Զգույշ կացեք ու փորձեք օրենքը չխախտել, որպեսզի չտուգանվեք  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Արդեն երկու օր ա քաղաքը վերածվել ա «կրկես բաց երկնքի տակ»-ի: Ահագին ծիծաղել եմ  :LOL:  Հատկապես, երբ հիմնականում կանայք «գայիշնիկների» զգուշացումներից հետո հազարի տակ փախնում են «դեպքի վայրից»  :LOL:  Շա՜տ զվարճալի ա, ինձ դուր ա գալիս  :LOL:  Կեցցեն օրենքը հորինողները  :Hands Up:

----------

Annushka (03.10.2009), davidus (03.10.2009), Elmo (03.10.2009), murmushka (02.10.2009), Աթեիստ (03.10.2009), Մանուլ (02.10.2009)

----------


## keyboard

> Ախր հայեր ջան էտ օրենքը կիրառելու համար մեր պետությունը նախ պետք է յուրաքանչյուր փոխոցում դնի լուսաֆորներ հետիոտնի համար էտ մեկ և երկրորդ օրինակ դուք պատկերացնում եք որ ասենք մի 90 տարեկան տատի կամ պապի ուզում է փողոցը անցնել ու դրա համար պետք է մի 20 րոպե քայլի որ անցումով անցնի ինչ էտի նորմալ է հա? Կամ պետք է սպասես այնքան որ ինչ որ մի վարորդի մտքով անցնի ու քեզ ճանապարհը զիջի…. 
> Մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքով օրենքը կիրառելու համար անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ ստեղծված չեն ու հետևաբար դա չի տա իր արդյունքները…


Էդ ինչ ամերիկացին կարող է քայլե թեկուզ 25 րոպե կամ մոսկվացին, իսկ մեզ պալոժ չի չէ 2 մետր ավել քայլելը: Երբևե մի մեծ քաղաքում եղած կա՞ք, ասենք մոտավոր պատկերացնում ե՞ք թե մոսկվայում կամ ասենք գերմանիայում տատիկներնյ ինչքան ճանապարհ են անցոնում ավտոբուս կամ տրամվայ կամ ցանկացած տրանսպորտային միջոց նստելո համար, հլը դեռ մոսկվան էնքան չե, հայեր այնքան են անտեղ էլ իրենց ցույց տվել, որ ռուսներն էլ են արդեն օրենքը խաղտում, բայց մեկա ընդեղ էդ տատին կամ պապին լավ գիտակցումա, որ ասֆալտի վրա օտբիվնոյ կամ լանգետ դառնա վարորդին ոչ մի բան չեն անի, դաժե իրան ասֆալտից քերելու համար իրա ընտանիքին կամ սոց ստրախովկին վնաս կգնա, դրա համար էլ 20 չէ 1 ժամ էլ կքայլի, որ օրենքով փողոցը հատի, այ դրա համար էլ ընդեղի մարդիկ լավն են չէ՞: Պիտի պարտադիր գետապոյական միջոցներ կիրառեն, որ մարդիկ հասկանան ու չխախտեն չէ՞: Լուսաֆոռը չկա հետիոտնը պիտի հասկանա, որ մեքենան մեխանիզմա դրան կանգնեցնելուց հետո հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ մեքնենան ենթարկվի, նամանավանդ մեզ մոտ որ տեխզննում անցնելու համար գնում ես անգամ մեքենան էլ չես տանում 5000 մուծում ես մեր ախպերներին, թղթի վրա մի հատ էլ գրում են շնորհավեր ամանոր և սուրբ ծնունդ տակն էլ մի հատ բարի ճանապարհ են գրում քարտուղարուհինել մի հատ պապադայոտ շրթունքներով թուղթը պաչում տալիսա քեզ: Ուղղակի յուրաքանչյուրս մենք ենք օրենքը պահողն էլ հարգողն էլ, եթե սենց մտածեցինք…
Հետո էլ օրինական ու կարգին պետություն ենք ուզում ու միտինգների ժամանակ մեզ կոտորում: Մի հատ յուրաքանչյուրդ ձեզ հարց տվեք ես ինչ եմ անում օրենքի սահմաններում կամ օրինական ձևով և ինչ եմ պահանջում իմ պետությունից: :Bad:

----------

Annushka (03.10.2009), Cassiopeia (03.10.2009), davidus (03.10.2009), Elmo (03.10.2009), Morpheus_NS (03.10.2009), Second Chance (03.10.2009), SlimShady (03.10.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (03.10.2009), Yeghoyan (03.10.2009), Շինարար (03.10.2009)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Դե դա արմատացած երևույթ ա: Հայը չի սիրում իրեն փոքր-ինչ նեղություն տալ նման պարագաներում: Որպեսզի արգելված տեղերով մարդիկ չհատեն փողոցը, փողոցներում ժողովրդից շատ գայիշնիկ ու պպս-նիկ ա պետք: Մի կերպ ամրագոտիներին սովորեցինք, բայց անցումների հարցը մի քիչ ավելի բարդ ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Հետո էլ օրինական ու կարգին պետություն ենք ուզում ու միտինգների ժամանակ մեզ կոտորում: Մի հատ յուրաքանչյուրդ ձեզ հարց տվեք ես ինչ եմ անում օրենքի սահմաններում կամ օրինական ձևով և ինչ եմ պահանջում իմ պետությունից:


Ապեր, չգիտեմ, թե դու ինչ միտինգների ես գնում, ինչի ես քեզ կոտորում, ոնց ես կոտորում, չի էլ հետաքրքրում, բայց մարդիկ, ովքեր նորմալ միտինգների են գնում, ոչ թե քո ասած կամ քո գնացած միտինգների նման գնում են իրանց կոտորում են, էդ մարդիկ ճիշտ են անում, որ կարգին պետություն են ուզում, ես էլ, ի տարբերություն քո ասած միտինգների, գնում են նորմալ միտինգների ու լսում, պահանջում եմ կարգին պետություն, որտեղ օրենք ընդունողն ու օրենք պահպանողն առաջինն ա հետևում օրենքին, ոչ թե առաջինն ա խախտում օրենքը: Հլը նայի ո՞ր մի դեպքուտատն ա ամրագոտի կապում, ոտքով ման չեն գալիս, թեչէ անցումներով էլ չէին անցնի: Էդ գայշնիկները որ սիգնալ տալու համար ակտ են գրում, իրանք սաղ օրը խախտում անելու մեջ են, տականքավարի գիշերվա կեսին սիրենաները միացնում են անտեղի, կայֆավատ են լինում: Դե որ պետության գլխին մի թյուրիմացություն վեր ընգած լինի, որ մենակ մնալուց կոկաինի ազդեցության տակ նայում ա հայելու մեջ ու քահ-քահ հռհռում ա, պետության վիճակն էլ էս կլինի, մարդու լեզուն էլ սկի չի ֆռում էս ամայի հողակտորին պետություն ասի: Ընկեր, եթե դու հանդուրժում ես, որ օրենք հաստատողն ու օրենք պահպանողը միզում ա էդ օրենքի վրա, ես դա չեմ հանդուրժելու, այլ ամեն ինչ անելու եմ, որ ես միզեմ իրա ու իրա տիրոջ վրա, ոչ թե էշի պես գլուխս կախեմ, ասեմ՝ մենք մեզնից պետքա սկսենք կամ չգիտեմ մեր հարևանի թոռանից պետքա սկսենք և այլն: Թքած ունեմ սենց ստից ու ձևական խոսքերի վրա, որ ասումե ն էն մարդիկ, ովքեր չգիտեն, թե ինչպես թաքցնեն իրենց սերժացած, ստրկացած, վախկոտ բնավորությունը, ստիպված սենց՝ իբր պետությունը սիրող ու պետության մասին մտածող են ձևանում: Պետության մասին մտածողը չի հանդուրժի էս թյուրիմացությանը, չի վստահի իր երկիրը նման դուրսպրծուկներին:

----------

dvgray (04.10.2009), Հայկօ (04.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Էսօր երթուղայինով գնալուց էլի մի քանի պոտենցյալ դիակ տեսա փողոցում: Այ մարդ անցնել էլ կա անցնել էլ: Կարելի ա գոնե արգելված տեղից նորմալ անցնել: Բայց «կյանքը վտանգի տակ են դնում» նախադասությամբ էդ ամեն ինչը չես նկարագրի: Եթե վարորդները աչալուրջ չլինեն, երթևեկելի հատվածի ամեն 200 մետրը մեկ կարելի կլինի դիակներ հանդիպել: Բառիս բուն իմաստով մեքնենաներից 20-30 սմ հեռավորության վրա հազիվ ուխոդ են անում: Կամ անսպասելի կանգառում կանգնած ավտոբուսի դեմից մեկը թռնում ա մեքնեայի առաջը, որը էդ պահին ավտոբոսոի կողքով էր անցնում: Չասեմ, որ մեկ էլ երթուղայինի դուը երորդ գծում բացում են, որ մեջից իջնեն, եթե վարորդը չգոռգոռա, հաստատ իջնելու են ու ռեզկի մեկը վրաներով անցնի:
Էդքան հիպերդեպիլ կլինի՞ մարդ:

----------

dvgray (04.10.2009), Լեո (03.10.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

ԻՆձ դուր եկավ էս օրենքը հազիվ մի նորմալ բան մտածեցին, բայց թեղ վարորդներին էլ մարդավարի զգուշացնեն, որ եթե կարմիր լույսա, կանգնելուց, թող սահմանային գծից չանցնեն, ու չգան զեբրի վրա կանգնեն

----------

Cassiopeia (04.10.2009), Morpheus_NS (03.10.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (03.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Էսօր երթուղայինով գնալուց էլի մի քանի պոտենցյալ դիակ տեսա փողոցում: Այ մարդ անցնել էլ կա անցնել էլ: Կարելի ա գոնե արգելված տեղից նորմալ անցնել: Բայց «կյանքը վտանգի տակ են դնում» նախադասությամբ էդ ամեն ինչը չես նկարագրի: Եթե վարորդները աչալուրջ չլինեն, երթևեկելի հատվածի ամեն 200 մետրը մեկ կարելի կլինի դիակներ հանդիպել: Բառիս բուն իմաստով մեքնենաներից 20-30 սմ հեռավորության վրա հազիվ ուխոդ են անում: Կամ անսպասելի կանգառում կանգնած ավտոբուսի դեմից մեկը թռնում ա մեքնեայի առաջը, որը էդ պահին ավտոբոսոի կողքով էր անցնում: Չասեմ, որ մեկ էլ երթուղայինի դուը երորդ գծում բացում են, որ մեջից իջնեն, եթե վարորդը չգոռգոռա, հաստատ իջնելու են ու ռեզկի մեկը վրաներով անցնի:
> Էդքան հիպերդեպիլ կլինի՞ մարդ:


Էսօր նման մի ԱՆԱՍՈՒՆ, երեխեն գրկին անցնում էր Մամիկոնյանի մոտ ԱՑՆՈՒՄԻ ՎՐԱՅՈՎ: Կանգնեցի որ անցնի, լուսամուտն իջացրել եմ ու աշխարհի թուքումուրը թափել եմ գլխին!!!!! Տենաս էդ պուճուր ուղեղը բան մտավ??? Ըտենց հավին ոչ թե պետք ա տուգանել, այլ առհասարակ մայրական իրավունքից զրկել:

Բայց մի բան եմ նկատել, էս օրենքից հետո փոխարենը հետիոտները օրենքով շարժվեն, վարորդներն են սկսել զիջել : Էսօր գիտեք քանի հատ հետիոտնին զիջող G class եմ տեսել էն "վերջ" համարներով... լուրջ զարմացել էի:

----------

davidus (03.10.2009), keyboard (09.10.2009)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Հետիոտնին զիջել վարորդը պարտավոր է անցումների մոտ, որտեղ լուսացույց չկա: Առաջ համարյա էդ կանոնը չէին պահպանում վարորդները, բայց դե խստացել ա: ՃՈ-իշնիկներն անխնա տուգանում են  :Cool:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց մի բան եմ նկատել, էս օրենքից հետո փոխարենը հետիոտները օրենքով շարժվեն, վարորդներն են սկսել զիջել : Էսօր գիտեք քանի հատ հետիոտնին զիջող G class եմ տեսել էն "վերջ" համարներով... լուրջ զարմացել էի:


Որովհետև 20 000 կամ 30 000 տուգանք կա չզիջելու համար: Բայց հետիոտնների հեչ հանրային խորհուրդին էլ չի, դրած անցնում են որտեղով ուզում են, ու ոնց ուզում են: Կանգնացնող էլ չկա, զգուշացնող էլ չկա: Նույն բացիթողի վիճակն ա:

----------


## NetX

Մեծամասամբ թքած ունեն կարգ ու կանոնի վրա, բյուտջե են լցնում, իսկ կարգուկանոնը կողմնակի էֆֆեկտա, կարգուկանոն մցնելուց թող սկսեն նույն "գաիշնիկներից" որոնց մեծամասնությունը ոչ շրջադարձի ժամանակ ոչ էլ շարք փոխելուց թարթիչ չի միացնում իսկ ինչ որ մի տեղ հեռավորության վրա խախտում անողից փող կորզելու համար շարժման հակառակ մասից վթարային իրավիճակներ ստեղծելով իրան ճղում ա իրա հետևից...

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), h.s. (05.10.2009), Kita (05.10.2009), REAL_ist (04.10.2009), Արշակ (05.10.2009), Հայկօ (04.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Կամ էլ հոծ գիծը լազերներով գծենք, որ անցնելուց ոտքերները կտրվի:


Ես նման մի բան ժամանակին մտածել էի, բայց մեքենաների համար: Օրինակ` հոծ գծի փոխարեն դնում ենք փշեր, որ վրայով անցնելու դեպքում անվադողերից բան չմնա: Խաչմերուկներում մինչեւ զեբրան գտնվող սահմանագիծը նենց ենք անում, որ հենց կարմիր լինի, էդ մասում էլի տենց փշեր հայտնվեն, եւ այլն:  :Jpit: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա հուսով եմ շատերը կհիշեն, որ Երեւանի մեծ մասում սովետից մնցած ցանկապատեր կային, որոնք բաժանում էին մայթը փողոցից (սենց կլորավուն, հաստ խողովակներից պատրաստած, ամեն սեկցիայի վրա էլ` մի հատ հզոր գունդ  :Jpit: ): Որոշ տեղերում մինչեւ հիմա պահպանվել են: Ճիշտ ա, ցանկապատի վրայով թռնելը մի դժվար բան չի, բայց ինքնաբերաբար ցուցակից դուրս են գալիս որոշ խմբի մարդիկ, օրինակ` տարեցները կդժվարանան, աղջիկների մեծ մասը դժվար թե տենց անեն, համեմատաբար փոքր երեխեքը չեն կարողանա: Մի խոսքով ցանկապատը իրոք ինչ-որ չափով հարցի լուծում է: Հետո կան բազմաթիվ դժվար հասկացող մարդիկ, որոնց համար ցանկապատը ավելի լավ հասկացնող մեթոդ կլինի, քան բացատրելը:

Իսկ ամենաառաջինը, ինչպես արդեն բազմիցս նշվեց, պիտի պայմաններ ստեղծվեն հետիոտների համար: Փողոցները լավ սարքում, շատացնում, ասֆալտում են, իսկ մայթերի, գետնանցումների վրա թքած վիճակ է: Օրինակ` Խանջյան փողոցի վրա, մըլիցաության շենքի դիմացի մասում, որտեղ Գետառի հունը վերածել են ճանապարհի, մայթ հասկացությունը ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի, վերածվել է ավտոկայանատեղի: Հիմա որ մարդկանց ներվերը չդիմանա ու բռնեն էդ մասից փողոցը հատեն, պիտի տուգանե՞ն, առավել եւս, որ ոստիկանների պակաս էդ մասում դժվար զգացվի:

Մայթերին ու հատկապես գետնանցումների աստիճանների վրա շատ հաճախ քայլելիս ստիպված եմ լինում մի քանի մետրը մեկ կռանալ, որ գլուխս չքսվի ինչ-որ մեկի կեղտոտ հովանոցին, որը դրած է` կողքը վաճառվող ապրանքը արեւից պաշպանելու համար: Մեկ-մեկ նման բաներից էնքան եմ ջղայնանում, որ դուրս եմ գալիս փողոցով եմ սկսում քայլել:

Ցավալին էն ա, որ եթե մեր ոստիկաններին հրաման ա գալիս, որ պիտի գոտի չկապողներին տուգանեն, լավ տուգանում են, եթե հրաման ա գալիս, որ սխալ հետիոտներին պիտի տուգանել, դա էլ լավ անում են, բայց եթե հրաման գա, որ պիտի ընդամենը օրենքը պաշտպանել, ապա ոչ մի օրիենքի պահապան գլխի չի ընկնի խոսքը ինչի մասին է: Հիմա ուզում են բոլոր օրենքները հատ-հատ կիրառության մեջ դնել, բայց էս ձեւով բան դուրս չի գա: Ժամանակին, եթե հիշում եք սկսել էին չթողնել երթուղայինների մաեջ կանգնած բեռնա… էէհ, ուղեւորափոխադրումը: Կարծեմ մի թե երկու ամիս տեւեց, հիմա էլի լցված երթուղայինները հանգիստ երթեւեկում են ամբողջ քաղաքում: Ընկերոջս ասած` մնում ա ազը ցանել ու զակատ անել:  :LOL: 


Ուֆֆ, շատ երկար գրեցի չէ՞:  :Pardon:  :Smile:

----------

Amaru (04.10.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (04.10.2009)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

> Որովհետև 20 000 կամ 30 000 տուգանք կա չզիջելու համար: Բայց հետիոտնների հեչ հանրային խորհուրդին էլ չի, դրած անցնում են որտեղով ուզում են, ու ոնց ուզում են: Կանգնացնող էլ չկա, զգուշացնող էլ չկա: Նույն բացիթողի վիճակն ա:


Բայց կենտրոնում լավ էլ հսկում են,երեկ ես էլ,հին սովորության համաձայն,ուզում էի անցնել փողոցը,բայց այդ պահին ոստիկանական մեքենայից զգուշացրեցին,որ գծերի վրայով անցնեմ փողոցը:

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց կենտրոնում լավ էլ հսկում են,երեկ ես էլ,հին սովորության համաձայն,ուզում էի անցնել փողոցը,բայց այդ պահին ոստիկանական մեքենայից զգուշացրեցին,որ գծերի վրայով անցնեմ փողոցը:


Ես զարմանում եմ ցանկացած ղեկավար կառույցի կենտրոնասեր լինելու աստիճանի վրա: Ամբողջ Հայաստանից մենակ Երևանի վրա են ուշադրություն դարձնում, Երևանում էլ՝ կենտրոնի, կենտրունում էլ՝ մենակ փոքր կենտրոնի: Էս ա Հայաստանը, վերջ օպերան իր հարակից տարածքներով:
Ծայրամասում սխալ հատում անողներին երբ մեքենան խփում ա, մահացու չի կարող լինել չէ՞: Մենակ փոքր կենտրոնում կարգը պահեն ու վերջ:  :LOL: 
Բոց են լրիվ:
Հայլուրը տժժցնում ա, թե Հանրապետության քաղաքների մայթերի քրարեը ուղղում են, դուրս էս գալիս քաղաք, տեսնում ես մենակ փոքր կենտրոնում են քարերն ուղղում: Զանգում ես շրջաններ, ըսկի չեն էլ լսել ինչի մասին ա խոսքը:
Հայլուրը ցկցան ֆոնային երաժշտության ներքո ասում ա, վաղվանից Հայաստանում բոլոր լուսացույցները կունենան վայրկյանացույց: Դուր էս գալիս քաղաք, մենակ փոքր կենտրոնում ես տենց բան տեսնում, իսկ շրջաններում սկի լուսացույց չեն տեսել Գարբաչովից հետո:
 Հիմա էլ փողոց անցնողները: Երեկ կնոջս հետ 15 րոպե չէին կարողանում *կանաչի* տակով փողոցը հատեինք: Խաչմերուկը 120-ից պակաս արագությամբ մտնող չկար: Տիգրան Մեծից փեթակ մտնող խաչմերուկի մասին ա խոսքը: Չեն էլ նայում փողոց հատողը երեխա կլինի, հղի կին, թե ջահել տղա: Անհաջող մտար զեբրի վրա բոուլինգի բուլավայի նման կթռցնեն օդ:
Կենտրոնում էլ անցնում ես, կարմիր ա արդեն դառնում, ինչ-որ խորհրդավոր պատճառով վարորդները կանգնում ճամփա են զիջում  :Shok: 
ձևամոլ իշխանություն, ձևական օրենքներ, կոսմետիկ իրավապահներ, թքած-կպցրած բյուջե:

----------

aerosmith (04.10.2009), Cassiopeia (04.10.2009), Enigmatic (04.10.2009), h.s. (05.10.2009), murmushka (04.10.2009), REAL_ist (04.10.2009), snow (04.10.2009), Լեո (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց կենտրոնում լավ էլ հսկում են,երեկ ես էլ,հին սովորության համաձայն,ուզում էի անցնել փողոցը,բայց այդ պահին ոստիկանական մեքենայից զգուշացրեցին,որ գծերի վրայով անցնեմ փողոցը:


Հա ո՞ր: Առանձնապես ուշադիր չեմ եղել, բայց մի տեսածս էլ հուշում է, որ այդ ուշադրությունն իմիտացիոն բնույթ է կրում: Խնդիրն այն է, որ երեկ Օպերայի խաչմերուկներից մեկում (Ֆրանսիայի հրապարակից դեպի մատենադարան բարձրացող) կարմիրի տակ կանգնած կանաչին էի սպասում, մի քանի քայլ այն կողմ ճանապարհային ոստիկաններ էին, երկու հոգի կարմիրի տակով անցան, ոստիկանները տեսան ու ոչ մի բան: Հետո էլ գնացի երթուղային նստեցի, դիմացը, ոչ վարորդն էր ամրագոտի գցել, ոչ էլ ես գցեցի, էդպես էլ տուն հասա: Երեկոյան ժամը 10-ի կողմերն էր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թատրոն մատրոն չգիտեմ, բայց գաղափարը վատը չի: Մնում ա վարորդների ու առաջին հերթին ոստիկանության աշխատողների սովորեցնել ու *զեբրայի* վրա, անկախ ամեն ինչից (կա լուսաֆոր թե ոչ), հետիոտնին պետք է զիջել: Թե չէ, թե խեղճ հետիոտնին տուգանում են սխալ տեղով անցնելու համար, իսկ ճիշտ տեղով անցնելու հնարավորություն էլ չեն տալիս: Եթե դա չկարգավորեն, ապա հետիոտները սրանից հետո կամ պիտի տունը նստեն, կամ պիտի առավելագույնը քայլեն մինչև մատակա խաչմերուկը:

----------

Elmo (04.10.2009)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

> Հա ո՞ր: Առանձնապես ուշադիր չեմ եղել, բայց մի տեսածս էլ հուշում է, որ այդ ուշադրությունն իմիտացիոն բնույթ է կրում: Խնդիրն այն է, որ երեկ Օպերայի խաչմերուկներից մեկում (Ֆրանսիայի հրապարակից դեպի մատենադարան բարձրացող) կարմիրի տակ կանգնած կանաչին էի սպասում, մի քանի քայլ այն կողմ ճանապարհային ոստիկաններ էին, երկու հոգի կարմիրի տակով անցան, ոստիկանները տեսան ու ոչ մի բան: Հետո էլ գնացի երթուղային նստեցի, դիմացը, ոչ վարորդն էր ամրագոտի գցել, ոչ էլ ես գցեցի, էդպես էլ տուն հասա: Երեկոյան ժամը 10-ի կողմերն էր:


Ես ոստիկաններին ու կառավարությանը չեմ պաշտպանում, բայց զարմանում եմ հայերիս մտածելակերպի վրա: Ախր ինչքան էլ այդ ամենը ձևական բնույթ կրի, ամեն դեպքում ճիշտ բան է դա, բոլոր քաղաքակիրթ երկիրներում դա սովորական երևույթ է, իսկ հայերը ասում են ոնց կլինի է, որտեղից կուզեմ կանցնեմ, չմտածելով, որ իրենց են վտանգի ենթարկում: Նույնն էլ վերաբերվում է ամրագոտուն: Ես զարմացել էի դիտելով մի ռեպորտաժ, մի վարորդի հարցրեցին, թե ինչ կարծիք ունի ամրագոտիներ կապելու մասին, ասում է դեմ եմ, որովհետև  ինձ կշեղի մեքենան վարելիս, ամեն անգամ ոստիկան տեսնելիս պիտի կապեմ, հետո հանեմ: Ես կարծում եմ, որ սխալը առաջինը մեր մեջ պիտի փնտրենք:

*Մոդերատորական։ Խնդրում եմ գրառում կատարելիս յուրաքանչյուր կետադրական նշանից հետո օգտագործել բացատ (space bar)։ Գրառումը խմբագրված է։*

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Էսքան գրառումներ կարդալուց հետո, մի բան անցավ մտքովս.

Չլինի, մեր Հայկական իշխանությունները որոշել են Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը բացեն, որ Թուրքերը հետո գան մեզ իրանց սրտի ուզածով տուգանք տան… Կարողա, գիտեք՞՞

Հայը Հային չի տուգանում, զատո թուրքը հավեոսով կտուգանի… Վայ արա, էս ինչքան ենք խորացել…

----------


## Chuk

> բայց զարմանում եմ հայերիս մտածելակերպի վրա:Ախր ինչքան էլ այդ ամենը ձևական բնույթ կրի,ամեն դեպքում ճիշտ բան է դա,բոլոր քաղաքակիրթ երկիրներում դա սովորական երևույթ է,իսկ հայերը ասում են ոնց կլինի է,որտեղից կուզեմ կանցնեմ,չմտածելով ,որ իրենց են վտանգի ենթարկում


Առաջարկում եմ թեման ամբողջովին կարդալ:
Մասնավորապես ես դեմ եմ հիմա խստացնելու, որովհետև ապապովված չէ օրենքով անցնելու բոլոր միջոցները: Ավելացնեմ, ես ընդհանուր առմամբ օրինապաշտ հետիոտն եմ, ու խնդիրն այն չի, որ ես ուզում եմ անցնել այնպես, ինչպես ուզում եմ: 

Բայց վստահաբար պնդում եմ, որ քաղաքում ապահովված չի օրենքը կիրառելու ու տուգանելու համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր պայմանները: Ցանկության դեպքում յուրաքանչյուրին կարող եմ քաղաքով էքսկուրսիայի տանել և ձեր կյանքը վտանգի ենթարկել՝ օրենքին հետևելու պատճառով:

----------

Kuk (05.10.2009)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

> Առաջարկում եմ թեման ամբողջովին կարդալ:
> Մասնավորապես ես դեմ եմ հիմա խստացնելու, որովհետև ապապովված չէ օրենքով անցնելու բոլոր միջոցները: Ավելացնեմ, ես ընդհանուր առմամբ օրինապաշտ հետիոտն եմ, ու խնդիրն այն չի, որ ես ուզում եմ անցնել այնպես, ինչպես ուզում եմ: 
> 
> Բայց վստահաբար պնդում եմ, որ քաղաքում ապահովված չի օրենքը կիրառելու ու տուգանելու համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր պայմանները: Ցանկության դեպքում յուրաքանչյուրին կարող եմ քաղաքով էքսկուրսիայի տանել և ձեր կյանքը վտանգի ենթարկել՝ օրենքին հետևելու պատճառով:


Համաձայն եմ ,որ դեռևս բոլոր անհրաժեշտ միջոցները ստեղծված չեն, բայց ինչքան որ կա էլ, դա ել չենք օգտագործում: Շատ չեմ գրում, որպեսզի շատ բողոքավոր չթվամ, միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ շատ բան  հենց մեզնից է կախված:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Այսօր փաստորեն հետիոտներին տուգանել են, իսկ վարորդներին` ոչ։ Դրա համար էլ Խանջյանի փողոցը մի կերպ անցա, հետ գալուց կեսն էլի անիվների արանքով (նշեմ, որ անցնում էի "զեբրով", "հետիոտնային անցում" նշանի հարևանությամբ, առանց լուսարձակի խաչմերուկ էր) անցա, երկրորդ կեսին նոր մեկը զիջեց, ստիպելով հետևիններին նույնպես կանգնել։

----------

Yeghoyan (05.10.2009), Արամ (11.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ես արդեն զզվել եմ կանաչի տակով, զեբրով անցնելի մեքենաներից խույս տալուց: Մի օր լուսացույցը պոկելու եմ ու լույսացույցի ձողով ինձ տակը գցող վարորդին էնքան ծեծեմ, մինչև կանաչի, դառնա լուսացույցի վրայի կանաչ հետիոտնի սիլուերը: Զզվացրին դրանք: Որ ասեմ հետևից մեքենաներ են գալիս, խփելու վտանգ կա և այլն, էլի հա , էլի ես կզիջեմ, էլի կհասկանամ:
Որոշ վարորդներ (մեծամասամբ տաքսիստներն ու երթուղայինները) ոնց որ 7 ամսեկան ծնված լինեն: Մարտի դաշտ փամփուշտ են տանում, հիվանդի դեղ են հասցնում ի՞նչ են անում, մարդ չի հասկանում: Տրորելով անցնում են հիմարները:
Մի դիտարկում ևս: Զիջողները հիմնականում կամ թանկարժեք մեքենաներն են, կամ երիտասարդ վարորդները:
Կին վարորդներին տեսնելուց միանգամից փախեք: Իրանք մայթի վրա էլ կհետապնդեն ու կգցեն տակը: Չփորձեք հանկարծ կին վարորդի առջևով փողոց հատեք, ոչ մի դեպքում: Շառից փորձանքից հեռու:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.10.2009), h.s. (05.10.2009), Lion (05.10.2009), REAL_ist (05.10.2009), Yeghoyan (05.10.2009), _DEATH_ (05.10.2009), Աթեիստ (06.10.2009), Արամ (11.10.2009), Երվանդ (05.10.2009), Մանուլ (05.10.2009), Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Նույն հաջողությամբ այսօր ես ևս փրկվել եմ դրանց ձեռքից, հազարից մեկ քաղաք եմ դուրս գալիս էն էլ նենց են քշում իրանց ժանգոտ ավտոները  :Angry2:  մարդ չի իմանում ոնց կամ ուր փախնի:հետո էլ կասեն սխալ են անցնում, լավ էլ ճիշտ ու ժամանակին են անցնում ժողովուրդը/չհաշված մոլախոտերին, որ տենց էլ չհասկացան ինչ պիտի անեն/: Հիմա ավելի շատ վարորդներին պիտի հսկեն, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կանոններն ու մեքենա վարել սովորացնեն, քան ժողովրդից բողոքեն:

----------


## Kuk

Ժող, բա ի՞նչ էիք ուզում, որ մարդիկ ավտոդպրոցի տեղը չիմանալով պռավա են ստանում: 500-700 դոլար տալիս են, ոչ մի բանի հետ գործ չունեն, մի կամ երկու շաբաթից պռավեն առաքում են տուն, մի օր ուշացնեն, կարաս մի հատ էլ չափալախես առաքողին: Դրա համար էլ էս ա քաղաքի երթևեկությունը: Փող լափելու արդյունքներն ա:

----------

h.s. (05.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ժող, բա ի՞նչ էիք ուզում, որ մարդիկ ավտոդպրոցի տեղը չիմանալով պռավա են ստանում: 500-700 դոլար տալիս են, ոչ մի բանի հետ գործ չունեն, մի կամ երկու շաբաթից պռավեն առաքում են տուն, մի օր ուշացնեն, կարաս մի հատ էլ չափալախես առաքողին: Դրա համար էլ էս ա քաղաքի երթևեկությունը: Փող լափելու արդյունքներն ա:


Այ տենց պռավա տվողին մի օր պիտի տակը գցեն, որ սաղ վերցրած կաշառքը տանի ու ողնաշարի վիրահատության վրա ծախսի, դեռ մի բան էլ պարքի տակ մնա:
Ձեռի հետ էլ կարան լուսացույցների կարգավորողին, մեկ էլ մարդկանց տրորող վարորդներին տակը գցեն, որ խելոքանան:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս ամրագոտի-մամրագոտի, կանաչ լույս-մույս, սաղ հավայի օդ մոմենտներ են: Եթե գային իրոք ուզում ա երթևեկության վիճակը լավացնի, պիտի բոլոր թերթերում սենց հայտարարություն տա.«*Հետ ենք գնում մեր ծախած բոլոր վարորդական իրավունքները՝ կրկնակի գնով*»: Այ էդ ուրիշ բան կլինի:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Էս ամրագոտի-մամրագոտի, կանաչ լույս-մույս, սաղ հավայի օդ մոմենտներ են: Եթե գային իրոք ուզում ա երթևեկության վիճակը լավացնի, պիտի բոլոր թերթերում սենց հայտարարություն տա.«*Հետ ենք գնում մեր ծախած բոլոր վարորդական իրավունքները՝ կրկնակի գնով*»: Այ էդ ուրիշ բան կլինի:


Հիմա ովա՞ թերթ կարդում :Sad:  մենակ նրանք ովքեր գիտեն ինչ պիտի անեն, իրանց էլ ասել պետք չի:
Ավելի շատ օգուտ կտա վազող տողով հայտարարությունը՝ սերիալի ժամանակ:
Իսկ էս ախմախներից կարգին, օրինական ոչ մի բան սպասել չի կարելի, չեն կարող, կմեռնեն, բայց ճիշտը չեն անի: Հայի խասյաթա :Sad:  եթե մեկը ճիշտ անի, հաստատ կողքից մեկ ուրիշը սխալա անելու:
Բա չբռնես ջղայնանաս :LOL:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Մի քիչ կատակ :Blush: 
Ճանապարհային Երթևեկության Կանոնների մասին   :LOL: 

http://www.zvonov.ru/FahrSchule-Crap.SWF

----------

dvgray (11.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> երթևեկելու անհնարինության դեպքում հետիոտները կարող են շարժվել հեծանվային արահետով


խի Երևանում նման արահետներ կա՞ն :Shok:  ինձ թվում ա, սա եվրոպական մի քաղաքի կանոների բառացի թարգմանությունն է,,,,,

գոտիների մասին,,, երբ դեռ երկու ամիս առաջ Երևանում էի,, տեսել եմ երկու հատ ոստիկանական մեքենա, որոնց միջի ոստիկաները գոտիները չկապած, փողոներով ընգել առնց գոտի քշող վարորդներին էին կանգնացնում,,,

----------


## progressive

Էս օրենքը լրիվ դզում ա, պռոստը որ տուգանքն ավելի շատ ըլներ ավելի լավ կհետեւեին...

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Արդյունավետ ա ոչ թե օրենքի խստությունը, այլ անխուսափելիությունը: Թե չէ մեր մոտ շատ խիստ օրենքներ ունենք, որ չեն էլ աշխատում:

----------

Ձայնալար (12.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ես զգացել եմ, որ օրինակ աշխատանքի գնալուս ճանապարհը լրիվ ազատվել է խցանումներից: Կինո Ռոսսիայի մոտ միշտ խցանում էր լինում առավոտյան և երեկոյան ժամերին, հիմա մարդիկ անցումով են անցնում ու խցանում չկա:

----------

davidus (12.10.2009), Lion (11.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ես զգացել եմ, որ օրինակ աշխատանքի գնալուս ճանապարհը լրիվ ազատվել է խցանումներից: Կինո Ռոսսիայի մոտ միշտ խցանում էր լինում առավոտյան և երեկոյան ժամերին, հիմա մարդիկ անցումով են անցնում ու խցանում չկա:


Կես ժամ առաջ եմ Կինո Ռասսիայի մոտից եկել, էլի խցանում էր:

----------


## Apsara

Հրապարակի մոտ առանց լուսաֆոռի փողոցներն անցնելն ուղակի հաճույք է դարձել,  :Smile:  
տեսնես երկար կվայելեմ այդ հաճույքը՞ :Think:

----------

Lion (12.10.2009), Ungrateful (12.10.2009), Արամ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Կես ժամ առաջ եմ Կինո Ռասսիայի մոտից եկել, էլի խցանում էր:


Ես առավոտներն եմ անցնում էդտեղով, մեկ էլ 17:00-ի կողմերը տուն եմ գալիս: Չգիտեմ կեսօրին ո՞նց ա, կարող ա էլի ընդմիջման ժամերին խցանվի: Դէ հիմա տեսածդ խցանումը բազմապատկի մի քանի անգամ, ու պատկերացրա առաջ ինչ էր կատարվում: Ահագին թեթևացել ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես առավոտներն եմ անցնում էդտեղով, մեկ էլ 17:00-ի կողմերը տուն եմ գալիս: Չգիտեմ կեսօրին ո՞նց ա, կարող ա էլի ընդմիջման ժամերին խցանվի: Դէ հիմա տեսածդ խցանումը բազմապատկի մի քանի անգամ, ու պատկերացրա առաջ ինչ էր կատարվում: Ահագին թեթևացել ա:


Վազգ ջան, էն ժամանակ, երբ մեքենաների համար թունելներ չկային, խցանումներ էին, հետո սկսեցին սարքելը, էդ ժամանակ դարձավ անտանելի, հետո երբ ավարտեցին շինարարությունը, էլի եկան հին ու բարի ժամանակները՝ նույն խցանումները: Արդեն 5-րդ տարին ա գնում-գալիս եմ: Ժամը 12-15 անտանելի վիճակ ա՝ աղմուկ՝ սիգնալներ, շնչելու օդ չկա էդ խցանումների պատճառով, ամեն կողմից դիսկերի խանութներից հնչող բայաթիները, նամազային ձայները, դրսում վաճառվող պեռաշկիների ձեթի հոտը ու սենց շարունակ: Դե արի ու արտասահմանից եկած հյուրիդ առանց ամաչելու ասա, որ դա մեր 2791-ամյա մայրաքաղաք Երևանի կենտրոնն ա:

----------

Rammstein (23.10.2009), Ungrateful (12.10.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

Ժող ջան վերջերս մի նորություն ընկավ ականջովս, ու որոշեցի ձեզ հարցնեմ , թե նման բան դուք լսել եք թե ոչ։

Ուրեմն ոմն քաղաքացի հոգնելա անընդհատ աշխատանքի գնալուց  ոտքով քայլի փողոցի երկայնքով որ հասնի էդ անցումային գծերին։ Գիշերվա կեսին ինքը իրա ձեռով իրան հարմա տեղից անցումա գծել որ մի 100 մետր չքայլի։  :LOL: 

Որևէ մեկդ էս պատմությունը լսելա՞՞՞  :Think:

----------


## ministr

Դրա մյուս վերսիանա բավականին տարածված: Վարորդները իրենց պետք եղած մասում (սովորաբար բակից դուրս գալու հատվածում) հոծ գծի վրա սև ներկ են քսում ու սարքում հատվածներ, ինչն էլ թույլ է տալիս հատել հոծ գիծը  :Smile: 

Էս երթևեկության համակարգը փորձանքա լրիվ: Շատ հետիոտներ բողոքում են (իրավացիորեն), որ  թեքվող մեքենաները չեն զիջում ճանապարհը: Դեռ աջ թեքվելուց էլի պարաստ ես զիջելու, բայց ձախ թեքվելուց վարորդը տեղյակ չի, հետիոտնի ճանապարհը բաց է թե փակ? Եթե փակ է հետիոտնը պետք է սպասի անվտանգության կղզյակ կոչեցյալում, մինչև իր ճանապարհը լինի, որ ավարտի փողոցը հատելը: Դե վարորդ ջան, արի ու հիմա էլ էդ նեղ մոմենտին ման արի հետիոտնի լուսաֆորը ու տես ինչ գույնա, մյուս աչքով էլ հետևի դիմացի մեքենային, որ հանկարծ չմեխվի տեղում.. և այլն...

Կատարյալ ավտովթարի բուն են առանց լուսաֆորի հետիոտնային անցումները.... հա պետք է զիջել օրենքով, բայց 2 մեքենա ետևից եկող մեքենայի վարորդը չի տեսնում, որ հետիոտն է անցնում (մանավանդ եթե դիմացից բարձր մեքենա է գնում, կամ քյոմուր սարքած ապակիներով) ու մեկ էլ հոպ` անսպասելի դիմացի մեքենան արգելակում է: Այս դեպքում վիճակը դեռ մի քիչ տանելի է, որովհետև վարորդը պետք է մոտ 2 վայրկյանի տարածություն պահպանի դիմացի մեքենայից, բայց լրիվ անկառավարելի է, եթե կանգ է առնում ձախից ընթացող մեքենան, որը խանգարում էր, որ տեսնես հետիոտնին, ու էդ հետիոտնը մեկ էլ հայտնվում է դիմացդ... 

Տեսնենք էս պլյոնկեքը երբ են արգելում:

----------


## Kuk

> Դրա մյուս վերսիանա բավականին տարածված: Վարորդները իրենց պետք եղած մասում (սովորաբար բակից դուրս գալու հատվածում) հոծ գծի վրա սև ներկ են քսում ու սարքում հատվածներ, ինչն էլ թույլ է տալիս հատել հոծ գիծը 
> 
> Էս երթևեկության համակարգը փորձանքա լրիվ: Շատ հետիոտներ բողոքում են (իրավացիորեն), որ  թեքվող մեքենաները չեն զիջում ճանապարհը: Դեռ աջ թեքվելուց էլի պարաստ ես զիջելու, բայց ձախ թեքվելուց վարորդը տեղյակ չի, հետիոտնի ճանապարհը բաց է թե փակ? Եթե փակ է հետիոտնը պետք է սպասի անվտանգության կղզյակ կոչեցյալում, մինչև իր ճանապարհը լինի, որ ավարտի փողոցը հատելը: Դե վարորդ ջան, արի ու հիմա էլ էդ նեղ մոմենտին ման արի հետիոտնի լուսաֆորը ու տես ինչ գույնա, մյուս աչքով էլ հետևի դիմացի մեքենային, որ հանկարծ չմեխվի տեղում.. և այլն...
> 
> Կատարյալ ավտովթարի բուն են առանց լուսաֆորի հետիոտնային անցումները.... հա պետք է զիջել օրենքով, բայց 2 մեքենա ետևից եկող մեքենայի վարորդը չի տեսնում, որ հետիոտն է անցնում (մանավանդ եթե դիմացից բարձր մեքենա է գնում, կամ քյոմուր սարքած ապակիներով) ու մեկ էլ հոպ` անսպասելի դիմացի մեքենան արգելակում է: Այս դեպքում վիճակը դեռ մի քիչ տանելի է, որովհետև վարորդը պետք է մոտ 2 վայրկյանի տարածություն պահպանի դիմացի մեքենայից, բայց լրիվ անկառավարելի է, եթե կանգ է առնում ձախից ընթացող մեքենան, որը խանգարում էր, որ տեսնես հետիոտնին, ու էդ հետիոտնը մեկ էլ հայտնվում է դիմացդ... 
> 
> Տեսնենք էս պլյոնկեքը երբ են արգելում:


Պլյոնկեքը արգելելու համար պետք է համապատասխան սարք ունենալ, որը կորոշի ապակիների մգեցվածության աստիճանը: 
Իսկ խեղճ վարորդի պահով. բա մեկը լինի ասի՝ խեղճ հետիոտն, որ տեսնում է հատուկ իր համար բոցկլտացող կանաչ լույսը, փորձում է ճեղքել փոոցը և հայտնվել փողոցի այն՝ հակառակ մայթում, բայց այդ պահին վրա է հասնում այն սև ջիպը, որ ամենայն հավանականության մի քրեաօլիգարխիկ արարածի *ախռանեն* ա, ու հետիոտնի ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը թույլ չի տալիս նետվել այդ սև մետաղի առաջ, ստիպված իր ճանապարհը  զիջում է այդ քրեաօլիգարխիկի *ախռանուն*: 

Հ.Գ. Էսօր Էլմոի հետ Սայաթ Նովա պողոտան էինք հատում, հետիոտնի համար կանաչ լույս էր, մեկ էլ հոպ-պլյասծ՝ մի հատ սև ջիպ տավարի պես դեմներս վարսաժ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ժողովուրդ, իսկ որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է ասել` եթե խաչմերուկում հետիոտնի լուսացույց չկա, ապա հետիոտնը պիտի ենթարկվի իր շարժման ուղղությանը համապատասխան մեքենաների լուսացույցին, թե՞ կարող է անկախ լուսացույցի "ցուցմունքից" զեբրայի վրայով անցնել, և նրան մեքենաները պետք է ճանապարհ զիջեն:

----------


## ministr

> Պլյոնկեքը արգելելու համար պետք է համապատասխան սարք ունենալ, որը կորոշի ապակիների մգեցվածության աստիճանը:
> Իսկ խեղճ վարորդի պահով. բա մեկը լինի ասի՝ խեղճ հետիոտն, որ տեսնում է հատուկ իր համար բոցկլտացող կանաչ լույսը, փորձում է ճեղքել փոոցը և հայտնվել փողոցի այն՝ հակառակ մայթում, բայց այդ պահին վրա է հասնում այն սև ջիպը, որ ամենայն հավանականության մի քրեաօլիգարխիկ արարածի ախռանեն ա, ու հետիոտնի ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը թույլ չի տալիս նետվել այդ սև մետաղի առաջ, ստիպված իր ճանապարհը զիջում է այդ քրեաօլիգարխիկի ախռանուն:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էսօր Էլմոի հետ Սայաթ Նովա պողոտան էինք հատում, հետիոտնի համար կանաչ լույս էր, մեկ էլ հոպ-պլյասծ՝ մի հատ սև ջիպ տավարի պես դեմներս վարսաժ:


Քյոմուր պլյոնկեն աչքով էլ ա երևում: Անթափանց ապակին դժվարա համոզել որ ընդամենը 30%-ա մգեցված  :Smile:  Նույնիսկ 60%-նա աչքով երևում: Kuk ջան ես խոսում է նորմալ վարորդի մասին, ոչ թե հատընտիր թերմացքների: Իսկ խոսելուս նպատակն էլ նա էր որ շատ արխային մի անցեք, որովհետև վարորդը կարողա ուղղակի նկատած չլինի ձեզ:

----------


## ministr

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է ասել` եթե խաչմերուկում հետիոտնի լուսացույց չկա, ապա հետիոտնը պիտի ենթարկվի իր շարժման ուղղությանը համապատասխան մեքենաների լուսացույցին, թե՞ կարող է անկախ լուսացույցի "ցուցմունքից" զեբրայի վրայով անցնել, և նրան մեքենաները պետք է ճանապարհ զիջեն:


Ապ ըստ օրենքի հետիոտնին պետք է զիջել, բայց ավելի լավա հետիոտնը նայի որ մեքենաները կանգնած են նոր անցնի  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Քյոմուր պլյոնկեն աչքով էլ ա երևում: Անթափանց ապակին դժվարա համոզել որ ընդամենը 30%-ա մգեցված  Նույնիսկ 60%-նա աչքով երևում: Kuk ջան ես խոսում է նորմալ վարորդի մասին, ոչ թե հատընտիր թերմացքների: Իսկ խոսելուս նպատակն էլ նա էր որ շատ արխային մի անցեք, որովհետև վարորդը կարողա ուղղակի նկատած չլինի ձեզ:


Դե եթե սարքը չկա, ուրեմն չեն կարող ապացուցել, որ դա քյոմուր ա, էդքան բան: Ինձ մի անգամ չեն կարողացել ապացուցել, որ չորս տակ պլյոնկած ավտոն, որ իրիկունը մեքենայի մեջից նույնիսկ դուրսը չի երևում, դա անթույլատրելի ա, որտև սարք չունեն: Եկավ նայեց ասեց՝ մուգ ա, ես էլ հետաքրքրության համար չգիտեի, որ սարք չունեն, հարցրի՝ քանի՞ տոկոս ա, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր, թե չորս տակ մուգ պլյոնկած ապակին ինչքան կլինի, ասեց՝ չգիտեմ ինչքան ա, բայց մուգ ա, տեսա առանց չափելու ա ասում, ասի բաց ա, ու երկար բազառից հետո թողեց գնաց: Նենց որ, ժող, եթե առանց սարքի գան ասեն, որ մուգ ա, ասեք՝ քոռ ես, ապեր, մուգ չի, դու չես տեսնում մեջը, ուզում ե՞ս ասեմ՝ ինչ կա մեջը, ու թվարկեք մեքենայի սալոնում տեղ գտած առարկաները:
Իսկ մյուս պահով, ես հետիոտներին չեմ փորձում արդարացնել, լիքը բույս հետիոտն կա. մի քանի օր առաջ 3-րդ մասով գնում եմ, մի կին մեջտեղով փողոցն ա հատում, ու հերիք չի, որ չի նայում ձախ, հլը մի հատ էլ մեջքով ա թեքված դեպի ձախ, որտեղից գալիս են մեքենաները, հլը մի հատ էլ թեքությամբ ա անցնում փողոցը ու շատ դանդաղ: Սիգնալ տվի, ուշադրություն չդարձրեց, երկրորդը, էլի ոչ մի րեակցիա, երրորդը արդեն երկար ու շատ մոտիկ էի, ֆռաց վրես մունաթ եկավ՝ ի՞նչ ես ձենդ քցել գլուխդ: Սենց հետիոտն էլ կա, լիքը, բայց էն, որ հետիոտնի համար պայմաններն անտանելի են, դա փաստ ա, ու չի կարելի հետիոտնին միշտ սխալ հանել, իսկ վարորդներին՝ խեղճ:

----------


## ministr

> Դե եթե սարքը չկա, ուրեմն չեն կարող ապացուցել, որ դա քյոմուր ա, էդքան բան: Ինձ մի անգամ չեն կարողացել ապացուցել, որ չորս տակ պլյոնկած ավտոն, որ իրիկունը մեքենայի մեջից նույնիսկ դուրսը չի երևում, դա անթույլատրելի ա, որտև սարք չունեն: Եկավ նայեց ասեց՝ մուգ ա, ես էլ հետաքրքրության համար չգիտեի, որ սարք չունեն, հարցրի՝ քանի՞ տոկոս ա, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր, թե չորս տակ մուգ պլյոնկած ապակին ինչքան կլինի, ասեց՝ չգիտեմ ինչքան ա, բայց մուգ ա, տեսա առանց չափելու ա ասում, ասի բաց ա, ու երկար բազառից հետո թողեց գնաց: Նենց որ, ժող, եթե առանց սարքի գան ասեն, որ մուգ ա, ասեք՝ քոռ ես, ապեր, մուգ չի, դու չես տեսնում մեջը, ուզում ե՞ս ասեմ՝ ինչ կա մեջը, ու թվարկեք մեքենայի սալոնում տեղ գտած առարկաները:
> Իսկ մյուս պահով, ես հետիոտներին չեմ փորձում արդարացնել, լիքը բույս հետիոտն կա. մի քանի օր առաջ 3-րդ մասով գնում եմ, մի կին մեջտեղով փողոցն ա հատում, ու հերիք չի, որ չի նայում ձախ, հլը մի հատ էլ մեջքով ա թեքված դեպի ձախ, որտեղից գալիս են մեքենաները, հլը մի հատ էլ թեքությամբ ա անցնում փողոցը ու շատ դանդաղ: Սիգնալ տվի, ուշադրություն չդրաձրեց, երկրորդը, էլի ոչ մի րեակցիա, երրորդը արդեն երկար ու շատ մոտիկ էի, ֆռաց վրես մունաթ եկավ՝ ի՞նչ ես ձենդ քցել գլուխդ: Սենց հետիոտն էլ կա, լիքը, բայց էն, որ հետիոտնի համար պայմաններն անտանելի են, դա փաստ ա, ու չի կարելի հետիոտնին միշտ սխալ հանել, իսկ վարորդներին՝ խեղճ:


Դեմագոգություն անելով հո չի  :Smile:  Հետո էլ գաիշնիկներին քֆրտում եք  :Smile: 
Ոչ վարորդներն են խեղճ, ոչ էլ հետիոտները: Երկու կողմում էլ նենց բույսեր կան որ թող ու փախի: Էն օրը մի հատ կնիկ որոշել էր Արշակունյացի վրա սարքաց վերգետնյա հետիոտնային կամրջի ՏԱԿՈՎ փողոց անցներ: Նենց էլ չէր որ ասեմ ոտերը կարողա ցավար էդքան աստիճան չբարձրանար: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, էդ տավար տաքսիստներին ինչի չեն տուգանում? Կանգառում կես րոպե կանգնես կգան կկանգնեն գլխիդ, իսկ էդ հայվանները օրը 24 ժամ քցած են կանգառում: Չհաշված, ամբախ-զամբախ քշելը, հետիոտներին չզիջելը և այլն:

----------


## Kuk

> Դեմագոգություն անելով հո չի  Հետո էլ գաիշնիկներին քֆրտում եք 
> Ոչ վարորդներն են խեղճ, ոչ էլ հետիոտները: Երկու կողմում էլ նենց բույսեր կան որ թող ու փախի: Էն օրը մի հատ կնիկ որոշել էր Արշակունյացի վրա սարքաց վերգետնյա հետիոտնային կամրջի ՏԱԿՈՎ փողոց անցներ: Նենց էլ չէր որ ասեմ ոտերը կարողա ցավար էդքան աստիճան չբարձրանար: 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, էդ տավար տաքսիստներին ինչի չեն տուգանում? Կանգառում կես րոպե կանգնես կգան կկանգնեն գլխիդ, իսկ էդ հայվանները օրը 24 ժամ քցած են կանգառում: Չհաշված, ամբախ-զամբախ քշելը, հետիոտներին չզիջելը և այլն:


Որտև տաքսի սերվիսի տերերը էդ հարցը լուծել են, որ իրանց մեքենաները կարան կանգնեն այնտեղ, որտեղ որ հարմար են գտնում:

----------


## ministr

Ընկերներիցս մեկը ավտոյի մեջ հատուկ մարշուտնու ու տաքսու շոֆեր ծեծելու դուբինկայա պահում  :Smile:  Մի անգամ գնում ենք, ու էս մարշուտնու շոֆերը հա աջ ա քաշում ավտոյի վրա... էս տղեն էլ չդիմացավ: Դուբինկեն առավ աջ հայելին ջարդեց.. մարշուտնու վարորդի զարմացած դեմքին էլ ասեց ինչ ես նայում, մեկա էդ քեզ պետք չի:  :Smile:

----------

murmushka (23.10.2009), Հայկօ (03.11.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Բոլորս պետք է անցնենք անցումներով… հարկե մինչեւ էդ պետք ա հերոսաբար մուտք գործել անցում… Կամ էլ պետք ա դուրս գալ անցումից… երեւի ալպինիստական գործիքնոր է պետք անցումների տակ կպցնել, վերեւներում էլ` սրախովկա:  :Jpit: 

Հա, մեկ էլ ականջները փակելու հարմարանք է պետք, որ նկարում ցավոք սրտի չերեւացող աղմուկը չլսվի: Աղմուկը չի երեւում, բայց զատո դիսկ-միսկերը երեւում են: Էն լարն էլ դինամիկի լարն ա:

----------

Ֆոտոն (02.11.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է ասել` եթե խաչմերուկում հետիոտնի լուսացույց չկա, ապա հետիոտնը պիտի ենթարկվի իր շարժման ուղղությանը համապատասխան մեքենաների լուսացույցին, թե՞ կարող է անկախ լուսացույցի "ցուցմունքից" զեբրայի վրայով անցնել, և նրան մեքենաները պետք է ճանապարհ զիջեն:


Օրենքով ոչ մի հետիոտնի լուսացույցի բացակայությամբ խաչմերուկ չպետք է գոյություն ունենա, եթե խաչմերուկին կա մեքենաների լուսացույց:

Գոյություն ունեն կարգավորվող անցումներ ու չկարգավորվող անցումներ:

*Կարգավորվող* անցումներում հետիոտնի լուսացույցի առկայությունը *պարտադիր է*:

*Չկարգավորվող* խաչմերուկում, հետիոտնը զեբրի վրա նշանակում է *կարմիր լույս մեքենաներին*: Բացառություն են կազմում *հատուկ ազդանշանները միացված* ոստիկանական, հրշեջ, շտապ օգնության և այլ նմանատիպ մեքենաները: Հատուկ ազդանշանները անջատված վերը նշված մեքենաները պետք է զիջեն:

Բայց դա օրենքով: Իսկ ռեալ կյանքում, այնուամենայնիվ, * զգուշացեք ավտոմեքենայից:*

----------

h.s. (03.11.2009), One_Way_Ticket (02.11.2009), Կաթիլ (02.11.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Տենց չի Էլմո ջան, հետիոտնային լուսացույցի բացակայության դեպքում պետքա ղեկավարվել տրանսպորտային լուսացույցով: Հետիոտնային լուսացույցի առկայությունը պարտադիր չի:



> ՀՀ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ԵՐԹԵՎԵԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՆՎՏԱՆԳՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՊԱՀՈՎՄԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ
> 
> Հոդված 25. Հետիոտների հիմնական պարտականությունները 
> 
> 8. Այն տեղերում, որտեղ երթևեկությունը կարգավորվում է, հետիոտները պետք է ղեկավարվեն կարգավորողի կամ հետիոտնային լուսացույցի, իսկ դրանց բացակայության դեպքում՝ տրանսպորտային լուսացույցի ազդանշաններով:
> 
> Չկարգավորվող հետիոտնային անցումներում հետիոտները կարող են դուրս գալ երթևեկելի մաս` միայն գնահատելով մոտեցող տրանսպորտային միջոցի արագությունն ու իրենց միջև եղած հեռավորությունը և համոզվելով, որ անցումը անվտանգ է իրենց համար:

----------


## Elmo

Ես կոնկրետ զեբրի մասին էի ասում: Եթե զեբր կա գծած ուրեմն լուսացույց պետք է լինի: Համենայն դեպս շատ կզարմանամ, եթե դա նորմալ համարվի, որ զեբրը գծած է ու հետիոտնը պետք է տրանսպորտային լուսացույցով առաջնորդվի:

----------


## urartu

Ժող ջան էսպիսի մի հարց հետիոտնին չզիջելու համար վարորդին ինչքան տուգանքա հասնում? տուգանքների աղյուսյակում հետիոտների հետ կապված   3 կետ կա հիմա, դրանցից որն է վերաբերվում հենց չզիջելուն նախապես շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանների համար



> Տրանսպորտային միջոցների վարորդների կողմից հետիոտնային անցումների հատման կանոնները խախտելը	 դ5.000դ





> Տրանսպորտային միջոցների վարորդների կողմից տրանսպորտային միջոցը հետիոտնային անցման վրա կանգնեցնելը, եթե դրա անհրաժեշտությունը կապված չէ տրանսպորտային միջոցի տեխնիկական կամ վարորդի կամ ուղևորի առողջական վիճակի հետ	20.000դ





> Տրանսպորտային միջոցների վարորդների կողմից մայթերին կայանելը կամ մայթերով երթևեկելը, բացառությամբ ճանապարհային նշաններով թույլատրված դեպքերի, ինչպես նաև ստորգետնյա կամ վերգետնյա հետիոտնային անցումներով երթևեկելը	20.000դ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տրանսպորտային միջոցների վարորդների կողմից մայթերին կայանելը կամ մայթերով երթևեկելը, բացառությամբ ճանապարհային նշաններով թույլատրված դեպքերի, *ինչպես նաև ստորգետնյա կամ վերգետնյա հետիոտնային անցումներով* երթևեկելը	20.000դ


Հը՞  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## urartu

> Հը՞


շատ ինֆորմատիվ պատասխան է  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> շատ ինֆորմատիվ պատասխան է


5000 դրամ

----------


## urartu

> 5000 դրամ


իսկ սրան ինչ կասեք?
http://news.am/arm/news/20134.html

----------


## John

> իսկ սրան ինչ կասեք?
> http://news.am/arm/news/20134.html


նախկին ոստիկանապետն ա, բան ա ասել ա մի 3 տարի առաջ... կամ էլ «լրագրողներն» են փոխել, տենց դարձրել ասածը: Ես էլ գիտեի, որ 5.000 դրամ է տուգանքը, մեջբերած մասը կարդալով համոզվեցի… բայց քանի որ հետիոտն եմ սովորաբար, կարող եմ ասել, որ հազարավոր դեպքեր են լինում ամեն օր ու տուգանվելու դեպք չեմ նկատել ինչ-որ

----------

keyboard (09.11.2013), VisTolog (09.11.2013)

----------

